# Sigma 70-300mm lens



## puyjapin (Nov 5, 2008)

Im new to a digital SLR, I have just bought the Nikon D40, and considering getting a 300 mm sigma lens. What is the difference between the DG and the APO lens as the price is quite different.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I found these on Sigma's site...



> Some Sigma lenses are designated "DG". What does this mean?
> 
> The DG designation applied to most newer Sigma lenses indicates that the lens is especially suited for use with digital SLR cameras. The DG lenses feature improved (more even) light distribution from image center to edge, and incorporate the latest multi-layer lens coatings to avoid reflections of the sensors of digital cameras. This is important in digital photography, but is also useful in 35mm photography, especially when slide film is used. Lenses designated as DC are designed exclusively for use with digital cameras having APS-C size image sensors. They feature smaller image circles and often feature shorter focal lengths (e.g. 10-20mm DC, 17-70mm DC, 18-50mm DC, 18-200mm DC, etc.). The shorter focal lengths are desirable, because most digital SLR cameras have image sensors whose dimensions are considerably smaller than a 35mm negative (usually by a factor of 1.3X to 2.0X), making the lens&#8217; angle of view equivalent to that of a longer lens on a 35mm cameras.





> What are the differences between the 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Macro II and the 70-300 F/4-5.6 APO Macro Super II zoom lenses?
> 
> The major difference between these two lenses is the optical performance. The DL Super model features a more conventional, achromatic optical design and uses one element of Special Low Dispersion glass (SLD). Its sharpness and contrast are rated very highly, however it is not quite as good as the APO Super model, which uses an apochromatic optical design and uses three SLD glass elements. This model has been top-rated by independent photo magazines. The APO Super model is also somewhat more expensive than the DL Super mode. If you plan to make very large enlargements from your negatives or slides, the APO Super lens may be your better choice.[/B]


----------



## laam999 (Nov 5, 2008)

i own the DG APO vertion of this lens, i think without IS its a bit troublesome and the macro isnt amazing but for the price i think the lense is very very good, I have been using it almost all the time while i have been here in brazil, if you would like any images taken with it please ask and i will post them.


----------

